# No Kings on All Star Team



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

No Kings made the allstar team. Pretty ridiculous if you ask me. 

They chose Manu, Rashard, Amare, Marion, Nash, Allen, and Dirk. 

http://www.nba.com/allstar2005/allstar_game/reserves_050208.html


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Well with Kobe and Duncan possibly out, CWebb will get in.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*.*

hopefully duncan sits out...but it shouldn't have had to come to this. people always sleeping on cwebb...i'm real tired of it man.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

You guys got ripped! Peja isn't having his best year but C-Webb, B. Miller and Bibby are all playing like all-stars this year, the fact not one of them is in is totally crazy! Kobe won't play so that spot had better be Webbers but honestly I think Miller or Bibby should have been in too.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

No Kings on the west team is a major joke. Miller, Webber, and Bibby all can make very good cases. No way does it make sense to send 3 Suns and zero Kings. I'm a Blazer fan and would like to see at least one go but I have to be realistic...nobody deserved to go. The Kings should have at least one and probably two go.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Chaos</b>!
> No Kings on the west team is a major joke. Miller, Webber, and Bibby all can make very good cases. No way does it make sense to send 3 Suns and zero Kings.


It is all about Politics.

Off topic: S Kerr and C Barkeley love politics.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> hopefully duncan sits out...but it shouldn't have had to come to this. people always sleeping on cwebb...i'm real tired of it man.


For real:upset: 

Kings shut out of All-Star Game


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

webber definitely got jobbed. he deserves this more than marion or lewis.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ill subliminal</b>!
> webber definitely got jobbed. he deserves this more than marion or lewis.


C-Webb deserves in, but not over Lewis.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont know what to think.. i thought the coaches votes were suppose to better than the fan voting... im shocked right now..


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I like the selections except for Manu Ginobli..common under 16 ppg... and hes basicaly a slashr/scorer


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> C-Webb deserves in, but not over Lewis.



I suppose you think Lewis deserves it over Marion too?

:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dodigago</b>!
> I like the selections except for Manu Ginobli..common under 16 ppg... and hes basicaly a slashr/scorer


Agreed. Worst numbers of any all-star not named Ben Wallace.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who saw this. 

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/8176426


Player CBS Rank G PPG RPG APG MIN FG%
Chris Webber, SAC 17 39 21.6 9.6 5.1 36.0 45.7
Manu Ginobili, SA 55 46 15.9 4.4 4.0 29.8 49.0
Rashard Lewis, SEA 27 43 20.5 5.5 1.1 38.6 46.7


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

This is A ****IN JOKE!!!

3 suns make it and no Kings. Ahhh, an even better reason for Bibby, Miller, and Webb to kick some sun *** tonight.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Glad to see I'm not the only one who saw this.
> 
> http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/8176426
> ...


 What a great article, boy this guy must of been pist , cause he wrote this quick...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Duncan and Kobe sit out...Webber and Bibby get added to the team is what I am hoping for.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> C-Webb deserves in, but not over Lewis.


20 5 1 are those stats that great pretty similar to Pejas and not close to Cwebbs. I dont even know how Manu got in must have been because of Pop.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Cwebb and Richardson should have made it IMO. Not Rashard and Manu. But i guess the coaches know more then the average viewer.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Rick Adelman* On having no All-Star representatives:


> “Obviously, I thought we would have someone on there. Once Phoenix got three guys on the team it was going to make it difficult depending on who the coaches looked at and I definitely think one of our guys deserved to have that spot. It’s a really difficult situation when you only have twenty-four spots and you have thirty teams and ten spots are picked by the fans. That doesn’t leave the coaches a whole lot of choices.”


*Brad Miller* On having no Kings represented for the All-Star weekend:


> “It doesn’t surprise me the way people treat us and the respect we get.”


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> No Kings made the All-Star roster for the first time since 1992. "Seven years in and I haven't made it," Bibby said. "There's nothing I can do. You can't get mad about something you don't expect to happen, and I didn't expect it to happen."
> 
> Said coach Rick Adelman: "I was surprised. I really thought we'd have one player. That's the way it is. You only have seven spots."


http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm.../ap/20050209/ap_on_sp_bk_ga_su/bkn_suns_kings


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Webber and Bibby deserve to be in the All-Star roster. I hope they'll make it if Duncan and Kobe can't play. I know it's ridicilous that Bibby never selected to play in the game. It's also crazy that The West All-Star only have one pure PG in Steve Nash. I think they should've pick Bibby instead of Manu.

About Manu, I'm a big fan of Manu, but I agree he doesn't really belong in there yet. He's on his way though. I rank him the 4th best SG in the West Conf. behind Kobe, T-Mac, and Ray Allen. And I think the superstar power margin between those three and Manu is pretty big. I thought there is almost no chance of Manu making it. With Kobe, T-Mac, and Ray Allen... do u really need another SG? Yes T-Mac is a SG. So, I think Manu's selection is more of a marketing move. The NBA needs as many fans around the world to watch the game. Manu is a huge international star. But again, apart from the marketing move, Manu is on his way up the SG chart. One day he's going to be one of today's best SG in the world. yes, in the world. BTW, Congrats to Manu Ginobilli for his first All-Star selection.

For those who don't think Jamison doesn't deserve an All-Star selection, you guys should take another look at his career. He might be on a losing team his first few years in this league, but wherever he plays, he played like an All-Star. He's more deserving than his Tarheel teammate Vince Carter. I'm glad his finally in a winning team and play an important role.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-All-Star Game not a fit for any King 

-Ailene Voisin: Try making sense out of this slight


----------



## KOBE_MVP (Jan 31, 2005)

*C Web & Peja got screwed out of the All-Star Games*

How can u take Emanuel Ginobili & Rashard Lewis and not take C Web or Peja


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rashard Lewis says Webber deserves All-Star, won't give up spot 



> "Honestly, I thought it would come down to me and Shawn Marion," Lewis said yesterday. "Most definitely, I think Chris Webber is an All-Star, but it's not like I can give him my spot. I can't do that, and I'm not sure I'd want to even if I could.
> 
> "I'm sure he's going to have something to prove (tonight). But it's not like I'm going to try and come out and score 40 to prove I belong. So from that standpoint, I guess, it's more motivation for them than it is us."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lewis would have been better of saying nothing. 

He knows he isn't a better player than Webber. He's a one dimensional SF who is only going because of record. He's been good this year, but not an all-star over Webber.

Ginobili is the one who shouldn't be there.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Lewis would have been better of saying nothing.
> 
> He knows he isn't a better player than Webber. He's a one dimensional SF who is only going because of record. He's been good this year, but not an all-star over Webber.
> ...



WHHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: 

Get over it. Lewis/Ginobilli are all-stars! 

I think the coaches know more than you do...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the coaches know more than you do...


Coaches know nothing.

They become coaches only cause they used to be players or they have relatives in the business. :dead:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit following me around then. Why should I get over it, if you can't quit following me around? LOL :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It doesn't look like Kobe or Duncan will miss the game:no: 

Maybe a King will be able to get into the Celebrity game


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marc Stein: Bibby, Rip, Pau are all-but-stars 



> If you had to pick this season's King O' All-Star Snubs, you'd have to pick Chris Webber. Right?
> 
> 
> Depends.
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Kings, all over All-Star Weekend in past sea-
> sons, had no one in the game or the events; *Mobley declined an invitation to shoot 3-pointers.*


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3048330

At least the asked someone to go :sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm sure we'll have someone go next year. :yes:


----------

